# Bath Bomb Frosting Question



## ChrissyB (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never had great success with bath bombs, the humidity here causes them to "wart" on me, not a pretty look.
Anyway, while browsing through Etsy, I came across bath bomb cupcakes. They are a bath bomb base for the "cake" and bath bomb whipped/piped on top, just like frosting. I've achieved the same effect with whipped cp soap, but am always up for something different. The lady that I supply to is interested in a soap/bath bomb combo.
So, the ones that are on etsy have their ingredients listed. I was wondering if anyone who has had experience whipping/piping bath bombs would be able to offer any hints, tips, and perhaps some percentages or measurements of the ingredients that she has listed?
Here they are:
baking soda
citric acid
colouring
corn starch
epsom salt
meringue powder
nut oil
powdered sugar
witch hazel

Some issues that I have with this ingredient list:, meringue powder (do people really want to bath with powdered egg white. What does it bring to the bath bomb? Does it help bind it? Some people have egg allergy issues.
Nut oil (any oil can be used I presume) I'd rather not use nut oils because of allergies again
Powdered sugar? Never heard of this in a bath bomb recipe.
Witch hazel? I've tried bath bombs with this, and this caused lots of fizz.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Deda (Sep 2, 2010)

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2008/11/ ... redux.html

The meringue frosting melts quickly and adds a little silkiness to the water.
I've been playing with them lately, thinking about a duo with soap cupcakes.
They're pretty easy, and hide a multitude of bath bomb sins.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Deda, I like the idea of the soap/bomb duo.
Did you end up trying any sls with yours?
what do you think about the egg allergy thing?


----------



## carebear (Sep 2, 2010)

unfortunately the merangue powder is pretty pricy, from what I've heard.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it's called Pavlova Magic over here...I think about $4 or so for a package, they come in these funny large egg plastic containers.

I'm going to have a play with this tomorrow.

I'm still concerned about the allergy issues though, Carebear are some people allergic to eggs and egg products or did I imagine that?


----------



## Deda (Sep 2, 2010)

If you try a cake supply house they can get it for you in bulk. Not too expensive if you buy 10# or more.


----------



## Deda (Sep 2, 2010)

I did use slsa, but didn't really feel like it added enough to account for the added cost.


----------



## krissy (Sep 2, 2010)

chrissy-yes eggs are something many are allergic to, but most with food allergies check ingredients before buying. (i do it for my ds with every product i know he will touch)


----------



## carebear (Sep 2, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> chrissy-yes eggs are something many are allergic to, but most with food allergies check ingredients before buying. (i do it for my ds with every product i know he will touch)



Agreed.  As a parent of 2 kids with food allergies I tell you that *I* feel it's not everyone else's responsibility to modify what they make just to suit us, but rather OUR responsibility to educte ourselves with regard to ingredients.

This said, I'd not want to exclude a big portion of potential customers with something that people might be allergic to - so it would depend on how many people out there would avoid your product because of that ingredient.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have seen a few that use a soap frosting.  I have been trying to figure it out.  Do you think that it is MP? I think it is kind of neat to have your fizzy and soap too.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 2, 2010)

Soap frosting

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2010/08/ ... ing-3.html


----------



## krissy (Sep 2, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i do the same as carebear and educate myself on potential product for my son. his is a more unique allergy and not widely known in most cases, so i cant ask anyone to modify for my sake. i just search to find something i can use and then i stick with it loyaly


----------



## KD (Nov 14, 2010)

*bath bomb cupcakes*

I use Soap Queen's recipe for both the bomb and the frosting.  I buy my meringue powder with coupons at Michael's.  When I get to the States, I get it at Hobby Lobby, where it is MUCH cheaper, and I use a coupon.  They turn out absolutely adorable, and they are awesome in the bath, both for bubbles (I use SLS or SLSA) and for gentleness/conditioning.  Do make sure that you clearly label with all ingredients so that people can be informed re: ingredients and possible allergens.  Honestly, these have been a major best-seller for me this fall.  I package them in a little ruffled cupcake holder in a cellophane bag tied with multi-colored curling ribbon and a little tag.


----------

